
Do Androids Dream of Electric Blue? - signa11
http://timcheeseman.com/funwithcomputers/2017/12/21/do-androids-dream-of-electric-blue.html
======
sofaofthedamned
As a middle-aged English bloke this made me twitch, as Electric Blue was a
well known porn video brand in the 80s...

------
oxide
The count of green over the others is interesting to me.

I wonder if they just prefer green, or if the code made the number so much
larger compared to other shades produced.

What a neat article, even for a layman like myself who seeks to learn how to
program someday.

I love Hacienda Blue the best I think.

